# Reality Of My Soaping Journey:



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

Often facing reality is painful & freeing @ the same time.  When I first started making soap' I'll I could think of was " Selling Soap"!!  Today I realized selling soap & a website & all that is involved' I'm leaning towards keeping my "Soaping & now newfound SkinCare" just a hobby.  Continue selling to the "Friends-Turned Customers" & leaving it at that.  No Stress Just Pure Enjoyment & If I Can Give A Word Of Advise Now & Again To Help Others' On There Journey' All The Better. .


----------



## AliOop (May 31, 2021)

I made a similar decision some years ago. Then recently, a friend asked if I'd make soap that she could sell at her salon station. And I'm talking with local Farmer's Market folks about making goat milk soap for them to sell (along with their goat milk, goat cheese, etc.).  

My plan is to start small with the  "real" selling (as opposed to the made-to-order-at-cost requests from family and friends), and see how it goes. If I lose the fun of making soap due to the pressures of labeling, wrapping, meeting supply deadlines, etc., then I'll know it's time to go back to being a hobbyist.  Meanwhile, a few life events happened recently that put all those plans on hold. I wouldn't have that luxury if I were a full-time seller... something to think about.


----------



## Basil (May 31, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap you and I joined this forum around the same time I think. I started making soap because of the goats, but later started thinking about selling. Fortunately I've heeded everyone's advice here and rather than jumping in to it like my family wanted me to, I've chosen to move slowly into the selling aspect. I'm glad I have. Sometimes I feel empowered and other times I'm cowering in the corner . I would like to sell though.. I think my confidence wavers, but I feel like I have something good to offer the community. Hopefully I'll figure it out.  I would love to branch out in other areas of lotions, balms etc. I've _always_ enjoyed reading your posts and will continue to enjoy no matter what you decide


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

Yes agree' @AliOop & @Basil' Thank you for your input .

I love every aspect of soaping' love' Love' Love it.  I'm "not" slowing down in making soap' just the mindset of not getting a business up & going.  To me it takes all the fun out of it' cause its a "Business" when it comes to business' Well in order to make a profit yah gotta think on those terms' suddenly its a different mindset.  

My Hubby asked me one Day " So How Much Does It Cost You To Make A Bar Of Soap?" My first thought & reply which is how I am .  Don't ask cause "its costing a lot more then what im selling it for".  

Moving forward Iv'e learned how to make a wonderful soap w/ out the expensive butters & oils' that more often then not ends up looking like a blob of "Vaseline" after a week in the shower,  Yay.  

Yes I'm gonna continue my journey of "Soaping" cause I love it.  Just a different mindset of keeping it a hobby.  If I can continue to sell a few bars to my friends who love them' then all the better.  

@Basil 
Your confidence will grow as you receive positive feedback from family & friends w/ request for more of your soap' ( its a circle ) that just keep growing & growing.. 

@AliOop freedom is everything & being stress free' from having to reach them deadlines w/ product is wonderful. 
 congrats on your soap business opportunity' its what us soapers hope for' its wonderful news & hopefully you can reengage when life permits.


----------



## SPowers (May 31, 2021)

My soap journey is really more of a hobby as well.  I have all the makings of a soap business, but to be honest, at my age, I'm not prepared to work as hard as I need to in order to make it really viable.  I advertise on FB marketplace occasionally and once in awhile I will spend a few bucks to boost a post.  I've a few good friends/customers and make new sales occasionally but I don't stress about it.  Any money I make simply feeds the 'addiction' and offsetss some of my expenses and I'm totally happy with that.  It's all about the pleasure and satisfaction I get out of the process and that's good enough for me.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 31, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap
_Selling_ soap is something different than _making_ soap. Selling has the _materialist_ appeal that you obtain your raw materials from the market, and feed the products back into the market. Let's keep in mind that “business” comes from “busy”, and reminds of stressful and annoying occupations.
You (like so many here, including me) have decided to be more the _making soap type_. Fine! It's a personal and totally appropriate decision to not expect things to pay off in a monetary way (some humourless bureaucrats once called this “hobby”), just like it doesn't pay off to bake one's own bread, or play one's own music. And I'm glad you came up with this! So we talk about it, exchange opinions and experiences, and everyone can find/reassure themselves in their own relationship to soapmaking.

And last but not least, directed to you personally: Could you imagine arguing with potential Customers about Uppercasing? You Can Here! Keep In Mind: You Are No Worse A “Captialist”, Regardless If You Sell Soap Or Not!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> @Peachy Clean Soap
> _Selling_ soap is something different than _making_ soap. Selling has the _materialist_ appeal that you obtain your raw materials from the market, and feed the products back into the market. Let's keep in mind that “business” comes from “busy”, and reminds of stressful and annoying occupations.
> You (like so many here, including me) have decided to be more the _making soap type_. Fine! It's a personal and totally appropriate decision to not expect things to pay off in a monetary way (some humourless bureaucrats once called this “hobby”), just like it doesn't pay off to bake one's own bread, or play one's own music. And I'm glad you came up with this! So we talk about it, exchange opinions and experiences, and everyone can find/reassure themselves in their own relationship to soapmaking.
> 
> And last but not least, directed to you personally: Could you imagine arguing with potential Customers about Uppercasing? You Can Here! Keep In Mind: You Are No Worse A “Captialist”, Regardless If You Sell Soap Or Not!


@ResolvableOwl 
Your So Brilliant' I Love It.  Few Words' Much Meaning.... 

update: @ResolvableOwl I hope you dont mind your "nickname" its truly a complement.  HooHoo said the "WiseOwl .  
Update: 
nick name retracted. .


----------



## JoyfulSudz (May 31, 2021)

I remember when I made my first 2 or 3 batches.  Friends said they were very pretty, and asked "But what was I going to do with all that soap?"   I swore it was just a hobby, and I didn't want to ruin a fun hobby by turning it into a business.  I'm retired, and tired!  
Friends were happy to buy soap for themselves and for gifting.  But I love making soap.  It calms me.  It gives me a wonderful creative outlet.  And friends can only buy so much soap.  
When a small neighborhood monthly craft market began this month, I couldn't resist, and I took a booth. It was fun, but it was also a lot of work, and it confirmed my wanting to keep soaping as just a hobby.  
So frustrating to have a hobby that, in order to keep it going, I need to sell some of what I make to support making more.  Otherwise, what can I do with all this soap???


----------



## Basil (May 31, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I remember when I made my first 2 or 3 batches.  Friends said they were very pretty, and asked "But what was I going to do with all that soap?"   I swore it was just a hobby, and I didn't want to ruin a fun hobby by turning it into a business.  I'm retired, and tired!
> Friends were happy to buy soap for themselves and for gifting.  But I love making soap.  It calms me.  It gives me a wonderful creative outlet.  And friends can only buy so much soap.
> When a small neighborhood monthly craft market began this month, I couldn't resist, and I took a booth. It was fun, but it was also a lot of work, and it confirmed my wanting to keep soaping as just a hobby.
> So frustrating to have a hobby that, in order to keep it going, I need to sell some of what I make to support making more.  Otherwise, what can I do with all this soap???


I feel the same. I used to sew and had booths many moons ago .  I also tried my hand at cake decorating  and selling, all while working as a nurse. My husband and I also repurposed furniture and other items and sold--mostly to keep our heads above water while raising 5 daughters. I so remember the setting up, selling etc and it's alot of work. The build up of soap in the house does become a challenge as well as paying for the 'hobby'. Giving so much away doesn't really help with resupplying although it does create good feelings. I mentioned in another post my grandson takes it back to his barracks and shares and that's a great feeling.  However, although I'm retired... I'm not really retired . This definitely is a "soap journey" as I've read from all of you . I appreciate you starting this thread @Peachy Clean Soap


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

JoyfulSudz said:


> I remember when I made my first 2 or 3 batches.  Friends said they were very pretty, and asked "But what was I going to do with all that soap?"   I swore it was just a hobby, and I didn't want to ruin a fun hobby by turning it into a business.  I'm retired, and tired!
> Friends were happy to buy soap for themselves and for gifting.  But I love making soap.  It calms me.  It gives me a wonderful creative outlet.  And friends can only buy so much soap.
> When a small neighborhood monthly craft market began this month, I couldn't resist, and I took a booth. It was fun, but it was also a lot of work, and it confirmed my wanting to keep soaping as just a hobby.
> So frustrating to have a hobby that, in order to keep it going, I need to sell some of what I make to support making more.  Otherwise, what can I do with all this soap???


Right' we share a common thread' friends & family only gos so far & like you mention its costly' we gotta sale something so we can continue our  Soap Therapy.  
I'm gonna donate to our local Woman's Shelter I think that would be wonderful.   
My Grandson's College Graduation is coming up' I'll give him soap along w/ money for his milestone achievements' he loves my soap! & I cant tell you how that just makes my heart sing  .


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

Basil said:


> I feel the same. I used to sew and had booths many moons ago .  I also tried my hand at cake decorating  and selling, all while working as a nurse. My husband and I also repurposed furniture and other items and sold--mostly to keep our heads above water while raising 5 daughters. I so remember the setting up, selling etc and it's alot of work. The build up of soap in the house does become a challenge as well as paying for the 'hobby'. Giving so much away doesn't really help with resupplying although it does create good feelings. I mentioned in another post my grandson takes it back to his barracks and shares and that's a great feeling.  However, although I'm retired... I'm not really retired . This definitely is a "soap journey" as I've read from all of you . I appreciate you starting this thread @Peachy Clean Soap


Your most welcome' & appreciate you sharing your heartfelt personal Soap Journey' We all have a common thread' thats the love for soaping. .  Oh I want to share w/ you' when I see your Pict of your goat' I think back to my very first soap  "Frozen Goat Milk" 100% percent water replacement!! lol yep it burned' smelled awful' but I couldent of been more proud.  love GM in soap not @100% water replacement just to assure it wont burn.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (May 31, 2021)

What a great heartfelt honest post. When I look at the 130 bars of soap I have in my basement it makes me happy. I have always suffered with anxiety and soap making is a great hobby that calms my nerves and makes me proud that I created something that my family and friends can use and enjoy. When I imagine selling soap the joy is replaced by anxiety and self doubt. To be honest some of it is just pure laziness and the fear of failure that prevents me from taking the steps it would take to sell. Also, the market is so saturated right now that I would rather keep to my one batch a week and hone my skills. Who knows, maybe one day I can get past the self doubt and take little baby steps towards selling, but for now I will continue to enjoy this forum and the people on it. Thanks @Peachy Clean Soap for opening this discussion. It is very cool to see everyone else‘s attitude towards selling versus not selling.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (May 31, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> What a great heartfelt honest post. When I look at the 130 bars of soap I have in my basement it makes me happy. I have always suffered with anxiety and soap making is a great hobby that calms my nerves and makes me proud that I created something that my family and friends can use and enjoy. When I imagine selling soap the joy is replaced by anxiety and self doubt. To be honest some of it is just pure laziness and the fear of failure that prevents me from taking the steps it would take to sell. Also, the market is so saturated right now that I would rather keep to my one batch a week and hone my skills. Who knows, maybe one day I can get past the self doubt and take little baby steps towards selling, but for now I will continue to enjoy this forum and the people on it. Thanks @Peachy Clean Soap for opening this discussion. It is very cool to see everyone else‘s attitude towards selling versus not selling.


 Appreciate you sharing' your heartfelt feelings & key points, which I can defiantly identify with.  Together we all can peal away our inner private feelings one layer @ a time as we each share & realize we are not alone, its our common thread.  light bulb moment.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (May 31, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Together we all can peal away our inner private feelings one layer @ a time as we each share & realize we are not alone, its our common thread.


So very true.  When I try to share any of this to non-soapers, they just nod a little and say 'uh-huh' and change the subject.  I wouldn't have gotten it myself until I started doing it, but it didn't take very long at all for the bug to bite!


----------



## violets2217 (Jun 1, 2021)

What I'm struggling with right now is the multitude of supplies I would need (that I amazingly enough, do not have!!) just to start selling. Packaging/labeling, shrink wrap and such, boxes and everything that packing and shipping entails, shipping labels & dedicated printer. Everyone that uses my soap... "OMG! you should definitely sell you soaps, you could make so much money!!!" Not if I'd have to spend all my money on all the stuff I'd need to sell it... not to mention just the start up and preparation I feel I would need to run a business...which I've never done. So I guess my whole point is every time I think I could start selling...I obsess and fret about the multitude of steps it would take to reach a successful goal and worry it would smother my happiness I find in making my soap....



SoapDaddy70 said:


> To be honest some of it is just pure laziness and the fear of failure that prevents me from taking the steps it would take to sell.


That Too! Most Definitely!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> What I'm struggling with right now is the multitude of supplies I would need (that I amazingly enough, do not have!!) just to start selling. Packaging/labeling, shrink wrap and such, boxes and everything that packing and shipping entails, shipping labels & dedicated printer. Everyone that uses my soap... "OMG! you should definitely sell you soaps, you could make so much money!!!" Not if I'd have to spend all my money on all the stuff I'd need to sell it... not to mention just the start up and preparation I feel I would need to run a business...which I've never done. So I guess my whole point is every time I think I could start selling...I obsess and fret about the multitude of steps it would take to reach a successful goal and worry it would smother my happiness I find in making my soap....
> 
> 
> That Too! Most Definitely!


Agree' especially your highlite from @SoapDaddy70.  sometimes reality is painful.  

This Question is for everyone' Do you sale your soap: Do you have a website? How lucrative is your soap business?  In your opinion is it worth the effort?.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have been that route with a hobby while living in Alaska with my needlepoint and cross stitch. It was a partnership with another lady and lasted about two years. Luckily she moved and it was a great excuse to end the business. I spent all my spare time helping others rather than spending it on what I loved to do. I vowed then that I would never do it again. 
When I took up quilting I have had lots of requests to "make me a quilt" but rather than quibble over prices I just say "no, I do not sell my quilts". A friend found an outlet for her mini quilts and said I needed to get on the bandwagon as she was selling more than she could make. I told her that I would never turn something I love into a business and she couldn't understand it. After doing it for a couple years she let me know that NOW she understood what I was talking about. To this day, she rarely quilts any more and that is sad as she was a great quilter. And she even admits that the reason she doesn't is the two years she was in business. It is totally different to produce a quilt on your time rather than on an artificial production time schedule.
So now I have another great hobby, producing soap for my extended family (nine in all) and a few friends who love my soap and "donate" to my cause when I gift them a few bars of soap when the larder gets too full. I want to make a batch of soap on my schedule, or try out something new "just because". I know from experience that when you are on a schedule of selling that the "just because" days never come around.  
The lure of making money or fame at selling your hobby product is a hard siren song to ignore. But I have been there and done that...and also watched a few friends do the same thing...and it won't happen with me again. I do know people who have made a business out of their hobbies and are happy. I think it must be some gene that is not in my makeup as a person. And I am happy to have learned it early on rather than ruin the hobbies that I still enjoy


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

Quilter99755 said:


> I have been that route with a hobby while living in Alaska with my needlepoint and cross stitch. It was a partnership with another lady and lasted about two years. Luckily she moved and it was a great excuse to end the business. I spent all my spare time helping others rather than spending it on what I loved to do. I vowed then that I would never do it again.
> When I took up quilting I have had lots of requests to "make me a quilt" but rather than quibble over prices I just say "no, I do not sell my quilts". A friend found an outlet for her mini quilts and said I needed to get on the bandwagon as she was selling more than she could make. I told her that I would never turn something I love into a business and she couldn't understand it. After doing it for a couple years she let me know that NOW she understood what I was talking about. To this day, she rarely quilts any more and that is sad as she was a great quilter. And she even admits that the reason she doesn't is the two years she was in business. It is totally different to produce a quilt on your time rather than on an artificial production time schedule.
> So now I have another great hobby, producing soap for my extended family (nine in all) and a few friends who love my soap and "donate" to my cause when I gift them a few bars of soap when the larder gets too full. I want to make a batch of soap on my schedule, or try out something new "just because". I know from experience that when you are on a schedule of selling that the "just because" days never come around.
> The lure of making money or fame at selling your hobby product is a hard siren song to ignore. But I have been there and done that...and also watched a few friends do the same thing...and it won't happen with me again. I do know people who have made a business out of their hobbies and are happy. I think it must be some gene that is not in my makeup as a person. And I am happy to have learned it early on rather than ruin the hobbies that I still enjoy


Thx for sharing your in depth personal experience. Defiantly can see your point of view. wonderful in-site.   Also I think to make a quilt ( I don't sew or quilt ) It takes day's & the price charged isn't worth it. Just from a business point of view,  just a guess?


----------



## Carly B (Jun 1, 2021)

@Peachy Clean Soap, you are so right. About 15 years ago, I discovered M&P and FRAGRANCE!!  OMG, the fragrances.  So I made all sorts of stuff, and folks I worked with back then LOVED it--I was making enough to almost pay for the supplies, and it was so much fun!  Until It Wasn't.  Working a full time job and trying to fill orders at night and weekend was too much.  So I stopped, cold turkey.
But I always missed it.

Fast forward 15 years.  I started CP soapmaking 2 years ago, and love it. I'm retiring in August, and I've thought about selling, not so much for the income as much as having an excuse to keep making soap.  But then I think about the bookkeeping and the insurance and the inventory management and the expectations (both self-imposed and otherwise), and the packaging--I really suck at packaging, and oh yeah, let's not forget "putting myself out there," something that my increasingly introverted self is loathe to do.

Making soap is FUN.  When it stops being fun, it's time to stop making soap.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 1, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Thx for sharing your in depth personal experience. Defiantly can see your point of view. wonderful in-site.   Also I think to make a quilt ( I don't sew or quilt ) It takes day's & the price charged isn't worth it. Just from a business point of view,  just a guess?


I sort of think of them as the same. The cost is expensive enough that you really can't put a price on your labor...other than "labor of love". But at least with a quilt, you don't need all the packaging and shipping that comes with soaping. Along with the fact that fabric doesn't have a shelf life of a year or less. LOL 

I just like both hobbies too much to turn them into a business


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jun 1, 2021)

Carly B said:


> Making soap is FUN.  When it stops being fun, it's time to stop making soap.


The bottom line for me, too! I want my hobbies to be fun...to bring me joy. It sounds like you and I have the same genetic makeup. Glad there are more out there that can say NO to the selling siren.


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 1, 2021)

I hadn't planned on starting a business...I just wanted to make soap for my family.  Then friends found out, went nuts wanted to buy soap and I thought...why not?  I'm going to retire in less than ten years...a little something to keep me busy and supplement my retirement income.  So with the full support of my husband, I wrote a 5-year Business Plan.  Then came Covid and *screech*...everything pretty much came to a halt. Our 4-person office became a 2-person office and I was at home trying to keep the cats off my desk and doing the double the work (I tried doing everyone's but couldn't). I was more exhausted at the end of the 'day' than I had been with an hour and a half commute after eight hours. Didn't make much soap, didn't work on my website, hardly even knitted. And then I had to haul all that crap back to the office AND then it just got worse. Stress on top of stress with a double order of stress and a side of stress.

I'm still going forward, but at a much slower pace.


----------



## Basil (Jun 1, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> What a great heartfelt honest post. When I look at the 130 bars of soap I have in my basement it makes me happy. I have always suffered with anxiety and soap making is a great hobby that calms my nerves and makes me proud that I created something that my family and friends can use and enjoy. When I imagine selling soap the joy is replaced by anxiety and self doubt. To be honest some of it is just pure laziness and the fear of failure that prevents me from taking the steps it would take to sell. Also, the market is so saturated right now that I would rather keep to my one batch a week and hone my skills. Who knows, maybe one day I can get past the self doubt and take little baby steps towards selling, but for now I will continue to enjoy this forum and the people on it. Thanks @Peachy Clean Soap for opening this discussion. It is very cool to see everyone else‘s attitude towards selling versus not selling.


OHHHHH @SoapDaddy70 ! You hit home with me ...  true confessions... I've been a nurse for over 40 years and actually a pretty good one if I do say so with humbleness. I came from a line that started with white stockings and a cap. Last year I kind of retired unplanned since covid hit. I had moved from working at a VA clinic to marketing for a Rehab Hospital as a clinical liason. Needless to say, marketing was put on hold due to covid- and unemployment became a reality. First time in my nursing career.  With that, I figured maybe this is time for me to put my dreams into reality and start really working on my soaping skills since I have allllllllllllll these goats!  With all of the help from this forum and individuals here, (a personal thank you @Zany_in_CO ) I started thinking selling could be a reality. During this time, I also learned some things about myself. Although I'm a great nurse, self direction in other areas seemed to be an issue. It's something I've thought about for years, but never really figured it out. I thought it was laziness, or maybe something in my brain was missing, anxiety  or I wasn't good enough..whatever. I recently decided to get tested and almost 3 months ago was diagnosed with ADHD.  ( my family wasn't surprised lol )Everything fell into place then. As a nurse, I don't allow diagnoses to label people, which would include me. But it did explain some things. So now I'm on medicine which is supposed to help me focus, stay directed, etc. I'm titrating up and we'll see. I actually do notice an improvement. I apologize for being so lengthy, but in response to your doubts and laziness, I understand. Maybe all of us love what we're learning, it gives us a creative outlet, we have something to offer and maybe some of us will make money from it and maybe some of us won't. But the support on this forum is so positive and I have personally learned more than just making better soap. Once again, with heartfelt appreiciation @Peachy Clean Soap, thank you for opening this thread and making my soaping journey more honest.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> I hadn't planned on starting a business...I just wanted to make soap for my family.  Then friends found out, went nuts wanted to buy soap and I thought...why not?  I'm going to retire in less than ten years...a little something to keep me busy and supplement my retirement income.  So with the full support of my husband, I wrote a 5-year Business Plan.  Then came Covid and *screech*...everything pretty much came to a halt. Our 4-person office became a 2-person office and I was at home trying to keep the cats off my desk and doing the double the work (I tried doing everyone's but couldn't). I was more exhausted at the end of the 'day' than I had been with an hour and a half commute after eight hours. Didn't make much soap, didn't work on my website, hardly even knitted. And then I had to haul all that crap back to the office AND then it just got worse. Stress on top of stress with a double order of stress and a side of stress.
> 
> I'm still going forward, but at a much slower pace.


Covid has had quite an impact "Globally" I'm glad to see our lives becoming "normal" again.
Q. Did your soap sales increase w/ your website? I'm thinking a website would or could help soap sale's?.  I didnt grow up w/ computers' Our "Dial Phone was hard wired to the wall and learning to create a website makes me stop in my tracks' though I think Websites' Social Media gives us a half winning chance at this crazy but so much fun soap business.


----------



## SoapDaddy70 (Jun 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> I thought it was laziness, or maybe something in my brain was missing, anxiety or I wasn't good enough..whatever. I recently decided to get tested and almost 3 months ago was diagnosed with ADHD. ( my family wasn't surprised lol )


So crazy that you wrote this because for the longest time I have always had a creeping suspicion that I may have some undiagnosed issue like ADHD. Not sure why I have never been tested, maybe it is the fear of the outcome that has prevented me from doing so. I have a great life and am genuinely a happy person most of the time but my wife is always telling me that I should probably be medicated because I am all over the place and my mind is never at rest. It can be tiring at times but I never imagined myself as a person who needed to be medicated but maybe it's time to consider it. Thanks for everyone's honesty. This post sure is turning into a little therapy session!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> OHHHHH @SoapDaddy70 ! You hit home with me ...  true confessions... I've been a nurse for over 40 years and actually a pretty good one if I do say so with humbleness. I came from a line that started with white stockings and a cap. Last year I kind of retired unplanned since covid hit. I had moved from working at a VA clinic to marketing for a Rehab Hospital as a clinical liason. Needless to say, marketing was put on hold due to covid- and unemployment became a reality. First time in my nursing career.  With that, I figured maybe this is time for me to put my dreams into reality and start really working on my soaping skills since I have allllllllllllll these goats!  With all of the help from this forum and individuals here, (a personal thank you @Zany_in_CO ) I started thinking selling could be a reality. During this time, I also learned some things about myself. Although I'm a great nurse, self direction in other areas seemed to be an issue. It's something I've thought about for years, but never really figured it out. I thought it was laziness, or maybe something in my brain was missing, anxiety  or I wasn't good enough..whatever. I recently decided to get tested and almost 3 months ago was diagnosed with ADHD.  ( my family wasn't surprised lol )Everything fell into place then. As a nurse, I don't allow diagnoses to label people, which would include me. But it did explain some things. So now I'm on medicine which is supposed to help me focus, stay directed, etc. I'm titrating up and we'll see. I actually do notice an improvement. I apologize for being so lengthy, but in response to your doubts and laziness, I understand. Maybe all of us love what we're learning, it gives us a creative outlet, we have something to offer and maybe some of us will make money from it and maybe some of us won't. But the support on this forum is so positive and I have personally learned more than just making better soap. Once again, with heartfelt appreiciation @Peachy Clean Soap, thank you for opening this thread and making my soaping journey more honest.


OMG Well said. Agree full heartily. though cant take credit' we all share this is what makes it great. 
I loved the part after discovering you had ADHD ' Your Family Wasn't Surprised' classic  glad the meds have helped. I bet you were a fantastic nurse' in every way. ❤

Update: I'm dyslexic & constantly correcting my grammar ugh such a struggle. I switch numbers & letters' ive learned to cope & adjust.   Shhhh the secret 
when my soap recipe doesn't turn out' I know Ive switched a number somewhere.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Jun 1, 2021)

I've recently retired and I've been making soap- a LOT of soap.  I love it, and I thought about selling.  People have asked me to, but I think I'm not.  And when I think about how much it costs, I just remind myself that it's cheaper than fishing or golf and maybe even gardening. Cost certainly hasn't slowed that hobby! I'll make it till I don't want to anymore then I'll do something else.  I retired because I was tired of HAVING to do stuff.  I'll donate it to church fairs and fundraisers when I run out of friends to give it to!


----------



## Tara_H (Jun 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> almost 3 months ago was diagnosed with ADHD


Congratulations! Hopefully now the hardest part is over.  Getting on meds was the best thing that ever happened to me (apart from husband, obviously   ) and being able to make complex plans just for me and carry them out is something I wouldn't trade for the world.


----------



## Basil (Jun 1, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> So crazy that you wrote this because for the longest time I have always had a creeping suspicion that I may have some undiagnosed issue like ADHD. Not sure why I have never been tested, maybe it is the fear of the outcome that has prevented me from doing so. I have a great life and am genuinely a happy person most of the time but my wife is always telling me that I should probably be medicated because I am all over the place and my mind is never at rest. It can be tiring at times but I never imagined myself as a person who needed to be medicated but maybe it's time to consider it. Thanks for everyone's honesty. This post sure is turning into a little therapy session!!


 So funny, because the way you wrote the post made me think of me. The reason I got tested was because my daughter ( 37 years old) decided to get tested. She's doing her residency in neuropsychology and tests other people young and old. After seeing similar tendancies in who she tests, she decided to get tested herself for ADHD and found out she has it. She was all over the place as a kid and still is and very smart. Because of her results, I went to the same place and got tested. It does tend to run in families. It is tiring but it can be managed. As an example... I've got lots of calenders and notebooks for keeping me on track, ideas, etc. Doesn't work. My husband suggested a big white board for my soaping ideas. It works. @Zany_in_CO challenged me to figure out costs..I'm good at hyperfocusing when I get started and did 56 recipes lol... but I have a big white board calendar as well and when I look at it, I know I should start planning how to label soaps... there really are methods to madness LOL. Good luck , I'll continue watching your posts! Yes @Peachy Clean Soap, you have opened another door to the soaping quandary.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I've recently retired and I've been making soap- a LOT of soap.  I love it, and I thought about selling.  People have asked me to, but I think I'm not.  And when I think about how much it costs, I just remind myself that it's cheaper than fishing or golf and maybe even gardening. Cost certainly hasn't slowed that hobby! I'll make it till I don't want to anymore then I'll do something else.  I retired because I was tired of HAVING to do stuff.  I'll donate it to church fairs and fundraisers when I run out of friends to give it to!


Excellent idea, No perfect Gift then soap.


----------



## Basil (Jun 1, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> OMG Well said. Agree full heartily. though cant take credit' we all share this is what makes it great.
> I loved the part after discovering you had ADHD ' Your Family Wasn't Surprised' classic  glad the meds have helped. I bet you were a fantastic nurse' in every way. ❤
> 
> Update: I'm dyslexic & constantly correcting my grammar ugh such a struggle. I switch numbers & letters' ive learned to cope & adjust.   Shhhh the secret
> when my soap recipe doesn't turn out' I know Ive switched a number somewhere.


I couldn't decide whether to laugh or love! IT's really both!


----------



## Basil (Jun 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully now the hardest part is over.  Getting on meds was the best thing that ever happened to me (apart from husband, obviously   ) and being able to make complex plans just for me and carry them out is something I wouldn't trade for the world.


WOW!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> WOW!


@Tara Wonderfull in-site  .


----------



## maryloucb (Jun 1, 2021)

I really feel like there's a lot of pressure from friends/family for me to sell (in my experience at least.) I'm setting myself up to sell in the future if that's what I decide to do, but I don't really have any pressure on myself to sell (except for the fact that my house will eventually fill up with soap ) It's also nice to think that maybe it can just be a self supporting thing, with sales covering costs.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I really feel like there's a lot of pressure from friends/family for me to sell (in my experience at least.) I'm setting myself up to sell in the future if that's what I decide to do, but I don't really have any pressure on myself to sell (except for the fact that my house will eventually fill up with soap ) It's also nice to think that maybe it can just be a self supporting thing, with sales covering costs.


Yes' if we can sale enough to cover cost' I'm a happy Camper'


----------



## AliOop (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your respective journeys. It's great to see everyone supporting one another!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

@AliOop Ditto That...


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you everyone for sharing your soap "Personally Journey's" what I'm taking away from all of your stories is we are more alike then different with our heartfelt vulnerabilities & brave enough to share them.  I feel I know each of you on a more personal level & for that i'm so grateful.  
Namaste ...


----------



## TheGecko (Jun 2, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Q. Did your soap sales increase w/ your website? I'm thinking a website would or could help soap sale's?. I didnt grow up w/ computers' Our "Dial Phone was hard wired to the wall and learning to create a website makes me stop in my tracks' though I think Websites' Social Media gives us a half winning chance at this crazy but so much fun soap business.



LOL...my website still says "Coming Soon". I didn't grow up with computers either, we had typewriters and carbon paper. Around the time I turned 50, I had gone back to school and got a Degree in Website Design and Development...I wanted to get out of accounting and the daily grind and eventually from home. The program was supposed to be 'cutting edge' with the world going towards ASP.NET. Only by the time I graduated with my Associates Degree...ASP.NET was out and PHP was in and no one was hiring without PHP skills...so I went back to accounting.

Websites aren't the end all, be all that they once were. Most soap maker's websites are little more than 'shopping carts', simply a place to order their products from. Not to pick on Julie, but Welcome to Ophelia's Soapery ~ Handmade Artisan Soap is an example of what I am talking about. Where she 'sells' her soap...Facebook, YouTube and Instagram.

Myself, I'm not a huge fan of 'social media'.  The thought of having to deal with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, SnapChat, YouTube, et al just absolutely boggles the mind.  But at the same time, I understand the importance of 'social media' when it comes to marketing.  Problem is, with a full time job, I don't have time for any of it.  Hubby and I have been discussing make videos and him being my 'editor' since he is retired and isn't doing anything else with his day.  He's trying to get out of it by saying he wouldn't know what to do as far as what to keep and what to toss...I said he would learn just as I would have to learn and I would give him reference videos.  My youngest daughter lives with us (she's in her early 30s) and spends a considerable amount of time on the Internet so I told her she could become my 'social media manager'...a good way to pay for her soap and bath salts.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jun 2, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> LOL...my website still says "Coming Soon". I didn't grow up with computers either, we had typewriters and carbon paper. Around the time I turned 50, I had gone back to school and got a Degree in Website Design and Development...I wanted to get out of accounting and the daily grind and eventually from home. The program was supposed to be 'cutting edge' with the world going towards ASP.NET. Only by the time I graduated with my Associates Degree...ASP.NET was out and PHP was in and no one was hiring without PHP skills...so I went back to accounting.
> 
> Websites aren't the end all, be all that they once were. Most soap maker's websites are little more than 'shopping carts', simply a place to order their products from. Not to pick on Julie, but Welcome to Ophelia's Soapery ~ Handmade Artisan Soap is an example of what I am talking about. Where she 'sells' her soap...Facebook, YouTube and Instagram.
> 
> Myself, I'm not a huge fan of 'social media'.  The thought of having to deal with Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, SnapChat, YouTube, et al just absolutely boggles the mind.  But at the same time, I understand the importance of 'social media' when it comes to marketing.  Problem is, with a full time job, I don't have time for any of it.  Hubby and I have been discussing make videos and him being my 'editor' since he is retired and isn't doing anything else with his day.  He's trying to get out of it by saying he wouldn't know what to do as far as what to keep and what to toss...I said he would learn just as I would have to learn and I would give him reference videos.  My youngest daughter lives with us (she's in her early 30s) and spends a considerable amount of time on the Internet so I told her she could become my 'social media manager'...a good way to pay for her soap and bath salts.


Love your info' i'm the same regarding "social Media" not a fan' though by pure accident found SMF googling how too's & most thankful I jumped on here' haven't left.  

I think youtube videos are a wonderful way of getting your product known, but having said this a website is wonderful so they can purchase your product.  

Positive Feedback:
We had our garage door repaired last week' I gave him #2 bars of soap a Peppermint w/ a drop swirl and A fruity scented soap.  He was happy & said his wife buys soap @ the flea markets & they love homemade soap, moving forward to this morning, Garage Door Repairman txt my hubby asking to forward msg to me " His Wife loves my soap & thank you so much"  Aww this made my Day... .


----------



## Cat&Oak (Jun 2, 2021)

When I was taking Kenna's business course many of my classmates were looking to grow an empire. I was anxious like the kid in the back of the class wondering if I was in the right place.

But what I learned is a lot about myself and my fears and insecurities which can feel crippling at times. I took comfort in Kenna's honestly with her own struggles and it helped me. I realized that I don't have to aspire to be a million dollar business, honestly if I make enough to cover expenses and have a bit left over to buy more equipment and supplies I will be perfectly happy.


----------

